# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  هااااااااااااااام للمتزوجيـــــــن

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*عزيزي الزوج :

 اذا شفت مرتك جايه معصبه قولها : 

 بتصدقي انك ضعفتي !
 على طول حتنسى وتقولك بالله ظااهر فينى ؟ ;;) 




 ^[ من كتاب ترويض الاشرار في عالم الاخيار ]
 هههههههههههههههههههههه



النصيحة دى بتنفع معاك يا عباس يا اخوى
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*




^[ من كتاب ترويض الاشرار في عالم الاخيار ]
 هههههههههههههههههههههه




*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

عزيزي الزوج :

 اذا شفت مرتك جايه معصبه قولها : 

 بتصدقي انك ضعفتي !
 على طول حتنسى وتقولك بالله ظااهر فينى ؟ ;;) 




 ^[ من كتاب ترويض الاشرار في عالم الاخيار ]
 هههههههههههههههههههههه







النصيحة دى بتنفع معاك يا عباس يا اخوى




ياخي قوم لف انت البيدخلك المحلات ده شنو قال من كتاب ترويض الاشرار في عالم الاختيار قال 
*

----------


## سامرين

*غايتو بس الله يعين المرأه على الظلم ده
وماتنسى ربنا على الظالم والمفترى
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

غايتو بس الله يعين المرأه على الظلم ده
وماتنسى ربنا على الظالم والمفترى




هوووووووووووووى انا جبت سيرتك هنا 
ما تمرقى من نافوخى ياخ 

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					





عجبتك الفكرة يا دكتور ؟؟


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					


ياخي قوم لف انت البيدخلك المحلات ده شنو قال من كتاب ترويض الاشرار في عالم الاختيار قال 




امشى طبق النظرية ساااااااااااى بطل جعجعة 
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					


هوووووووووووووى انا جبت سيرتك هنا 
ما تمرقى من نافوخى ياخ 




نافوخك ده وين
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

غايتو بس الله يعين المرأه على الظلم ده
وماتنسى ربنا على الظالم والمفترى




يا دكتورة المسكين يعمل شنو يرجع من الشغل ماعندو حاجة غير النت ياكافي البلاء طبعا ماهو براهو عييييييييييييييييك الصف طويل 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

عجبتك الفكرة يا دكتور ؟؟






*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 4 (4 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عباس ميرغني,محمد النادر,  ياخي كرهتنا ههههههههههههههمحمد سيف الإسلام,سامرين
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					


يا دكتورة المسكين يعمل شنو يرجع من الشغل ماعندو حاجة غير النت ياكافي البلاء طبعا ماهو براهو عييييييييييييييييك الصف طويل 



هو احسن ليهو يحترم نفسو بدل مااكلم ليهو اليخلى يحترمها غصب عنو
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 4 (4 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عباس ميرغني,محمد النادر,  ياخي كرهتنا ههههههههههههههمحمد سيف الإسلام,سامرين 




عباس ميرغني,هههه تصدق مابراهو انت زاتك معاهو 
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

هو احسن ليهو يحترم نفسو بدل مااكلم ليهو اليخلى يحترمها غصب عنو



يا دكتورة كده نقيف في النقطة ياخي بالحيل عجبني الكلام ده جيبي من جوه يا دكتورة عشان نعرف الجععة ده حدها وين 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

هو احسن ليهو يحترم نفسو بدل مااكلم ليهو اليخلى يحترمها غصب عنو




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

يا دكتورة كده نقيف في النقطة ياخي بالحيل عجبني الكلام ده جيبي من جوه يا دكتورة عشان نعرف الجععة ده حدها وين 




انا الشين انا الطين الزلق الكلب 
هيييييييييييييييييييييع
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

انا الشين انا الطين الزلق الكلب 
هيييييييييييييييييييييع




*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

يا دكتورة كده نقيف في النقطة ياخي بالحيل عجبني الكلام ده جيبي من جوه يا دكتورة عشان نعرف الجععة ده حدها وين 



هههههههه..تدفع كم؟؟
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					





ماتحوص لى عيونك..اتكلم والا اتكلم
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

انا الشين انا الطين الزلق الكلب 
هيييييييييييييييييييييع



والله تزلق كلب تزلق قرد مافارق معانا
المهم اتكلم والا لا؟؟
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*والما متزوجين يلفو في البوست ساكت ؟؟؟
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

* تصدق يا كولا احيانا انا بكون قريب جدا من حزبكم بتاع الخرمجة ده وبتذكر واحد صاحبنا زممااااان قلنا ليهو اتزوج قال معقولة اجيب لى رئيس للميز وكمان ما بدفع معاى !  11
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*نحن الكلام دا كللللللللللللله ما عندنا فيهو شغلة . . . نحن ما في زول بجينا مطير عينيه . . . أنا الأسد النتر صحى المرافعين خوف هييييييييييييييع
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

نحن الكلام دا كللللللللللللله ما عندنا فيهو شغلة . . . نحن ما في زول بجينا مطير عينيه . . . أنا الأسد النتر صحى المرافعين خوف هييييييييييييييع



قتا لي انت الاسد النتر ؟؟!! الكلام دا علينا نحن بس تهي تهي تهي 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المابتلحقو جدعو ياكولا

اتحداك مرتضى دياب يؤكد ليك الكلام ده
الضاق الحلو مابضوق الملح تاني

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

المابتلحقو جدعو ياكولا

اتحداك مرتضى دياب يؤكد ليك الكلام ده
الضاق الحلو مابضوق الملح تاني










أوجزت و وفيت . . . ناس كولا ديل ما ضاقوا أم على و العرايسي و ليالي أم درمان . . . هم لسه في محطة الكاستر و الجلي و شايفنها قمة التحلية
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

قتا لي انت الاسد النتر ؟؟!! الكلام دا علينا نحن بس تهي تهي تهي 










البلقى هواهو بضرَي . . . هبوبك يا الله
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين المقبول
					

 تصدق يا كولا احيانا انا بكون قريب جدا من حزبكم بتاع الخرمجة ده وبتذكر واحد صاحبنا زممااااان قلنا ليهو اتزوج قال معقولة اجيب لى رئيس للميز وكمان ما بدفع معاى !  11




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*حزب الخرمجة ياخي الاسم ده قيافة عديل من البوشاب للخرمجاب 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*حزب العزابة ومرض الكاَبة
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ارشدهم عليك الله
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

ارشدهم عليك الله









دا منو البرشد و يرشد منو . . . هانت الزلابية فأكلها الحبوش
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*دا كللللللللللللللللللللو هضربة عذابة حاقدين بس
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

ارشدهم عليك الله



امام قوم  اخدو ليك لفة كاربة وتعال قال ارشدهم قال 
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*جنس محن الله يكون فى العون
                        	*

----------


## ود محمد على

*المنبر دي ما اظن فيهو عذابة صاح ولا انا غلطان
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*سيف المقبول بالغت الله يجازي محنك فتش كويس حتلقي ليك واحدة تدفع معاك الميز
*

----------

